# Dataone Usage Portal Website



## freakitude (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,

Got BSNL Dataone connection 3 days back. I got the portal id today.

Now am unable to open the usage portal website at *bbservice.bsnl.in/

I can login at *data.bsnl.in and getting this screen.

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/3377/clipboard01hf8.th.jpg

Customer care numbers always busy. Any help with be highly appreciated.


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

use *dataone.in*


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

Try *10.240.224.195/webLogin.jsp


----------



## freakitude (Apr 15, 2008)

Clicking the Usage ddetail Portal link on dataone.in redirects to the same webpage.

*bbservice.bsnl.in/


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

site accesible again



freakitude said:


> Clicking the Usage ddetail Portal link on dataone.in



clik on the *Check Your Account Usage*

login on the page u are directed to

one logged in clik on the *Service records* link on the left column


----------



## freakitude (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks guys.

i am able to open the portal after flushing the dns cache. But the connection is still slow.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 15, 2008)

i too have the same problem. I also tried all the links given above but nothing seems to work.


----------



## freakitude (Apr 15, 2008)

same problem again. i am in punjab, dataone users frm north india please verify if you are able to open these links. 

update:
I am finally able to check my usage with Shaplus.com BSNL Broadband Usage Finder Tool


----------

